# Too cheap!



## Scoobydo (Mar 16, 2017)

I am not a driver, but I was a rider today. I don't have many occasions to use Uber. Today I took a 38 minute ride for which I was charged $10.36. How can anybody make any money at this? I gave him a $3.00 tip. But still........ Driver gets $8 I guess. That is around $15 an hour and you are using/wearing out your own car! WOW!


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

More like 8 to 10 dollars if hour of lucky. Good for you for tipping your a 1 percenter in that regard.


----------



## ALbaba (Mar 16, 2017)

Dear Scoobydo, <<38 minute ride for which I was charged $10.36. How can anybody make any money at this? >>

I drove 38 min. drive yesterday and my pay was $2.07! WTF uber!

Even pax are unhappy because longer waits for uber (maybe drivers switched to Lyft??).. and concerned about drivers. Hard to keep driving..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Scoobydo said:


> I am not a driver, but I was a rider today. Today I took a 38 minute ride for which I was charged $10.36. How can anybody make any money at this? and you are using/wearing out your own car! WOW!


And there are thousands and thousands of drivers signing up every month. Uber counts on no drivers knowing the answer to your question of "How can anybody make any money at this?" I'll give you some good advice, don't take any business advice from an Uber driver.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And there are thousands and thousands of drivers signing up every month. Uber counts on no drivers knowing the answer to your question of "How can anybody make any money at this?" I'll give you some good advice, don't take any business advice from an Uber driver.


How can he take your advise if you are Uber driver yourself ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

7Miles said:


> How can he take your advise if you are Uber driver yourself ?


I'm one of the original Uber drivers from back in 2012 when the only platform was Uber Black. I deleted my app back in June of '14 when the X platform was about 6 months old. When the X rate dropped from $2.25/mile to $1.35/mile overnight I knew that this sudden change would ruin the industry forever. And 3 years later not only are all the drivers bitc#ing, but even the pax know that the rates are too cheap as stated by the OP.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

$10.36 was your upfront pricing. Uber probably told the driver that the ride cost $8.00. This job is stupid.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ALbaba said:


> I drove 38 min. drive yesterday and my pay was $2.07! WTF uber!


That's impossible. Even at 15 cents a minute you should have came out around 5 or 6 bucks. Time for you to find a new job, total fail


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gas prices going up too!
This is gonna get fun!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

that 37 minute ride paid him under $8 but most my 30 minute rides pay me around $25 on Uber X or $50+ on Select or XL. Something seems weird , maybe you had a promo or something . Or it was a 3-5 mile trip that was in grid lock traffic the entire time . 

The biggest issue with the pay isn't the per mile it's the per minute 

My Market is 13 cents a minute and $1 a mile for Uber X . It should be $1.35 and 30 cents a minute . That is still crazy cheap pax wouldn't stop using it and drivers would be happier .


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I guess it depends on traffic and lights. I took a short ride about a mile or so that took a few minutes and it was about $6.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

the service is 100% too cheap for full time drivers period. it does not pay to be a loyal full time guy


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

Wait a second, if someone has a promo the driver takes the force of the blow? That's complete bullshit! If that's true this company is doomed.


----------

